# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصة الحمامتين و العنكبوت على الغار

## ريم الغامدي

بطلان قصة الحمامتين و العنكبوت على الغار

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في المجلد الثالث من السلسلة الضعيفة حديث رقم 1128
ليلة الغار أمر الله عز وجل شجرة فخرجت في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تستره وإن الله عز وجل لبعث العنكبوت فنسجت ما بينهما فسترت وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر الله حمامتين وحشيتين فأقبلتا تدفان ( وفي نسخة ترفان ) حتى وقعتا بين العنكبوت وبين الشجرة فأقبل فتيان قريش من كل بطن رجل معهم عصيهم وقسيهم وهراواتهم حتى إذا كانوا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قدر مائتي ذراع قال الدليل سراقة بن مالك المدلج انظروا هذا الحجر ثم لاأدري أين وضع رجله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال الفتيان إنك لم تخطر منذ الليلة أثره حتى إذا أصبحنا قال انظروا في الغار فاستقدم القوم حتى إذا كانوا على خمسين ذراعا نظر أولهم فإذا الحمامات فرجع قالوا ما ردك أن تنظر في الغار قال رأيت حمامتين وحشيتين بفم الغار فعرفت أن ليس فيه أحد فسمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعرف أن الله عز وجل قد درأ عنهما بهما فسمت عليهما فأحرزهما الله تعالى بالحرم فأفرجا كل ما ترون . ( منكر )

----------


## ريم الغامدي

قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله في لقاء الباب المفتوح عدد229
السؤال
هل عش العنكبوت والحمامتين وارد يوم اختفى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في غار ثور؟

الجواب
لا، يذكر المؤرخون: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين اختفى في غار ثور عششت عليه العنكبوت ووقعت الحمامة على غصن شجرة وهذا كذب لا صحة له ، ولا فيه آية للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ينقل، أي إنسان تعشش العنكبوت وتكون حوله حمامة إذا رآه من يراه يقول: ما في أحد، لكن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أعمى الله أبصارهم عنه ولهذا قال أبو بكر : [ يا رسول الله! لو نظر أحدهم إلى قدمه لأبصرنا ] لأنه لا يوجد مانع، فالعنكبوت والحمامة لا صحة لذكرهما عند اختفاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غار ثور، ولهذا يحترم كثير من الناس العنكبوت، يقول: لا تقتلها؛ لأنها عششت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا كان الوزغ يُقتل؛ لأنه كان ينفخ في النار على إبراهيم فهذه تكرم فنقول: لا، العنكبوت تقتل إذا آذت مثل غيرها، وهي تؤذي بعض الأحيان تعشش على الكتب وعلى الجدار فتقتل، بل في حديث لكنه ضعيف الأمر بقتل العنكبوت.

----------


## ريم الغامدي

و قال أيضا رحمه الله في لقاء الباب المفتوح الشريط 16

السؤال
فضيلة الشيخ! كلف الله موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام بدعوة فرعون إلى توحيد الله تعالى مع أنه كان ضعيفاً لا يملك شيئاً وفرعون كان طاغية، فهل في ذلك دليل على أن الله تعالى يحفظ الدعاة إلى دينه ويحميهم؟

الجواب
لا شك أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لما أرسل موسى إلى فرعون وموسى ليس معه إلا أخاه هارون وفرعون معه كل جنوده؛ أن هذا يدل على أن المنصور من نصره الله، وكيف لا يكون النصر لموسى وهارون وقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى له لما قال: { قَالا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَنْ يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَنْ يَطْغَى } [طه:45] قال: { قَالَ لا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى } [طه:46] فالذي معه الله لا يخاف، لا بد أن يكون منصوراً، ولذلك لما قال أبو بكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهما في الغار: ( يا رسول الله! لو نظر أحدهم إلى قدمه لأبصرنا، قال: يا أبا بكر ! لا تحزن إن الله معنا، فما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما ) هل أحد يضرهما؟ أبداً.
وبهذه المناسبة أود أن أنبه على أنه يوجد في بعض الكتب أن العنكبوت ضربت على باب الغار نسيجاً وعش الحمامة وهذا لا صحة له، ليس هناك نسيج من العنكبوت وليس هناك حمامة على شجرة على باب الغار، إنما هي حماية الله ولهذا قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه: [ لو نظر أحدهم إلى قدمه لأبصرنا ] لو نظر أحدهم إلى قدمه لأبصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و أبا بكر ، ولكن الله أعمى أبصارهم فلم يروا أحداً في هذا الغار وانصرفوا عنه.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ الفاضل أبو سعيد بلعيد بن أحمد الجزائري 

قصة نسيج العنكبوت على غار ثور

السؤال: هل يصحُّ ما يُنقل في الهجرة النبوية من خروج شجرة، ونسج العنكبوت، وبيض الحمامتين، على فم غار ثور، حتى كانت سببًا في عدم رؤية المشركين لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبه أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه؟

الجواب : هذه القصة مروية في عدد من كتب الأحاديث مثل [مسند الإمام أحمد (3251)، ومصنّف عبد الرزاق (9743)، ودلائل النبوة لأبي نعيم (154)، والمعجم الكبير الطبراني (12155)، وتاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي (13/191)، ودلائل النبوة للبيهقي (2/481-482)]، وغيرها. لكنها قصة منكرة وضعيفة لأسباب:

1-فيها راويان مجهولان: عون بن عمرو القيسي، وأبو مصعب المكي قال فيه الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى:«منكر الحديث مجهول».

2-في بعض أسانيدها إرسال الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى وهو تابعي كثير الإرسال والتدليس، فلا يقبل ما كان له على ذلك، مع جلالة قدره رحمه الله تعالى.

3- في بعض أسانيدها أيضا رواه ضعفاء هم:

-بشار بن موسى الخفاف. قال فيه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى  في كتابه التقريب برقم (718): ضعف كثير الغلط، كثير الحديث» اهـ.

-عثمان بن عمرو بن ساج الجزري ضعيف لا يحتج به كما في الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم.

- وآخر هو عثمان بن ساج الجزري مجهول.

4- أن هذه القصة مخالفة لِـمَا جاء في القرآن الكريم حيث قال الله تعالى (وأيده بجنود لم تروها)[التوبة:40]، وهذا صريح بأن الله تعالى صرف أبصار المشركين بجنود غير مرئية، ولهذا قال الإمام الحسين بن مسعود البغوي رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره لهذه الآية: «وهم الملائكة نزلوا يصرفون وجوه الكفار وأبصارهم عن رؤيته» اهـ.

ويؤيد هذا ما روته أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها: أن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه رأى رجلا مواجه الغار، فقال يا رسول الله إنه لرائينا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:«كلا إن الملائكة تستره الآن بأجنحتها»، فلم ينشب أن قعد الرجل يبول مستقبلهما، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:«يا أبا بكر لو كان يراك ما فعل هذا» [رواه أبو نعيم في الدلائل، والطبراني في الكبير]، وهو حديث قد يصل درجة الحسن إن شاء الله كما قال الألباني رحمه الله تعالى.

5- أن بعض العلماء الذين حسّنوا قصة العنكبوت اختلطت عليهم أسماء بعض الرواة ممن هو مجهول، فظنوه ضعيفا فقط، فحسّنوا القصة بالشواهد، وهذا خطأ.

6- هناك طائفة من أهل العلم لم يثبتوا القصة هم: الشريف أبو علي الهاشمي رحمه الله في كتابه الفوائد المنتقاة (108/1) ، والحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في قول ثان له، كما في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف، والشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى في تعليقه على مسند الإمام أحمد، والإمام محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة (3/259-264) ومنه نقلتُ كثيراً هنا، ومحققوا مسند أحمد (5/301-303)، والشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي في كتابه إتحاف النبلاء بصحيح سيرة الأنبياء ص(179)، والشيخ مأمون حموش في كتابه السيرة النبوية على منهج الوحيين (1/359) ، وغيرهم...

7- تنبيه: إن الله تعالى قادر على أن يجعل الشجرة تخرج عند فم الغار، وكذا قادر على أن يأمر العنكبوت بالنسج، والحمامتين بأن تبيض هناك، لأنها من جنود الله تعالى، وقد قال سبحانه (وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو) [المدثر 31]، ولكن القصة ضعيفة من حيث السّند، ثم هي مخالفة للآية الكريمة (إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا فأنزل الله سكينته عليه وأيده بجنود لم تروها ) [ التوبة 40] ، ثم إن صرف أبصار المشركين بغير وجود العنكبوت والحمامتين أبلغ في القدرة، وأكثر خرقا للعادة....والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه أجمعين.


27 ديسمبر 2009

----------

